

Role of Social Networks in Information Diffusion - jhull
http://www.scribd.com/facebook/d/78445521-Role-of-Social-Networks-in-Information-Diffusion

======
jhull
What about the value of diffusing information from one network to another. My
social graph on Facebook is very different from my social graph on LinkedIn.

